# I think I have my goat too much zinc. Please help.



## Ecal63 (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't have a vet to get ahold of and I am worried about my goat. We are treating him for meningeal deer worms and we were giving him zinc pills to help because we were pretty sure he had a deficiency. I was tired this morning and not paying to much attention and gave my goat 150 mg of zinc! I didn't even register it until after he ate it. Will this kill him, he is such a sweet heart and I have no clue what to do!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I really don't have any clue, but a google search brought up a wikipedia site that says. "Zinc toxicity is a medical condition involving an overdose on, or toxic overexposure to, zinc. Such toxicity levels have been seen to occur at ingestion of greater than 225 mg of zinc. Excessive absorption of zinc can suppress copper and iron absorption." 
It's talking about people, and goats don't usually absorb anything they ingest as well as people do, so I think you're fine.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

If a goat ingests poison they can be given charcoal. Just curious if this would work with zinc. I am not suggesting this but was wondering if anyone knows if it would work.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think vitamin c works better for mineral overdoses, and charcoal is more for plant poisoning, but it definitely wouldn't hurt!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not an expert. However, I give my goats zinc when they seem to need it. If I accidentally OD'd one I would not panic. I doubt a detrimental level of toxicity would result from one oversized dose. Just don't give any more zinc for a week or two and keep an eye on him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't take the dosage back. So all you can do is not give anymore and wait it out.

You can try as suggested.

Praying the goat will be OK.


----------



## Ecal63 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Thank you guys*

He seems fine so I don't think the zinc hurt him. He has a little more strength but the deer worm has taken a toll on him. We just got done worming and we are about to make him slings to help him stand and build muscles. He however has developed a mucus like thing in his poop which makes it clump. Some of the poop is normal pellets but the other is clumped pellets with the mucus. I think he may have cocci.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor guy (and poor YOU!). Hope he pulls through for you!

We have whitetails here and LOTS of slugs and snails, so I'm always on high alert. We haven't had to deal with the meningeal worm yet, but I won't be surprised when/if we do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A sign of worms, so if you are treating it should go away soon. 
Cocci may be another cause.
Unless it is her diet.

Are their any worm segments in her poo? Tapeworms?


----------

